# Creare un desktop environment

## FireFox8173

Ciao a tutti

vorrei crearmi un Desktop Environment da zero per linux però non conosco nessuna utility che mi possa aiutare

avete qualche idea?

che programmi posso utilizzare per fare cio?

esistono programmi grafici che permettono di crearli cosi magari se viene fuori un lavoretto fatto per bene perchè no magari potrei provare a chiedere se lo inseriscono nel portage di gentoo  :Smile: 

Saluti FireFox

----------

## mouser

Sono sono informato sull'argomento, ma googlando un po' si trovano delle guide su come scrivere un wm! Io inizierei da quello, poi inizi a metterci aggiuntine per arrivare ad un de.

In ogni caso, mi sa che devi smanettare di brutto in C, magari appoggiandoti a librerie come gtk e qt!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io vedo piu' utile se ti aggiungi al team di kde o gnome, partire ancora da 0 con un de e' solo uno spreco di forze secondo me

----------

## FireFox8173

ho provato a fare qualche ricerca con google ma con le parole chiavi che ho usato io nn ho trovato niente

beh si io ho detto DE subito per arrivare al sodo perchè quello è praticamente lo step finale che risulta una volta che sono riuscito ad implementare tutti gli elementi

optavo piu che altro a qualche programma grafico almeno per disegnare gli elementi tipo bottoni o la barra che contiene le applicazioni che vengono aperte ecc

----------

## FireFox8173

è che ormai ho gia iniziato a reclutare gente per il team di questo progetto

solo che a me spetta la parte piu difficile quella di fornire loro tutti gli strumenti possibili in modo che possiamo lavorare

insieme a qualcosa di innovativo  :Smile:  anche perchè avrei una idea di come vorrei farlo  :Smile:  però se non riesco a trovare qualche tool dal quale iniziare mi diventerà abbastanza difficile poi mi hanno detto di scaricare superkaramba ma poi nn so che devo fare con quello

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No superkarmaba e' un programma per avere sullo sfondo di kde del plugin per vedere ad esempio quanto lavora la cpu,... non serve per lo sviluppo

----------

## mouser

Scaricare superkaramba non mi sembra una cosa logica.... e' stato scritto per kde e se devi implementare un de basato su le opzioni configurabili da quel sw, tanto vale che ti aggiungi al team di kde come ha detto fedeliallalinea.

Il primo passo e' quello di scaricare una guida su come programmare un wm (e quello dovra' essere fatto in C), dopodiche' ti programmi un wm semplice semplice (o al massimo prendi spunto dal codice di twm) aggiungendogli magari il supporto al gtk! Dopodiche' ti installi Glade e le interfacce le fai con quello!

Il fatto e' che almeno la base, la devi programmare.... non credo esistano tool che ti permettono di programmare un de (ma anche un wm) direttamente partendo da un'interfaccia grafica.......

Il modo migliore secondo me e' prendere il codice di un wm semplice-semplice (per l'appunto twm), aggiungergli il supporto nativo ad una libreria grafica (gtk o qt) e poi scaricare un programma che ti permette di costruire interfacce direttamente per quella libreria (nel caso di gtk, usi Glade; per le qt, non ti saprei dire)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FireFox8173

grazie per le dritte  :Smile: 

adesso che ho qualche piccolo spunto vedo almeno di cercarmi i tools citati e il wm citato almeno per poter partire da una base come si deve  :Smile:  e con i tools giusti  :Smile: 

il mio progettino sarebbe quello di eliminare la classica barra di avvio e rimpiazzarla con dei bottoni che contengono almeno le voci principali di un menu di avvio per esempio Programmi Systema Multimedia ecc e una volta che si clicca li dentro si trovani le rispettive categorie eppoi separare la barra dove vengono listate le applicazioni aperte in modo che finisce sul lato superiore dello schermo cosi da avere anche piu spazio e altre cose che poi discuterò con il mio team

spero di aver reso un po l'idea di come vorrei farlo questo de  :Smile: 

altri consigli cmq sono ben accetti  :Smile: 

Saluti FireFox  :Smile: 

----------

## iDreamer

a me piacerebbe provare.. non tanto per farlo uno nuovo che diameni ce ne sono 10 mila ma per curiosità...

e poi così magari potrei riuscire a personalizzare anche qualche cosetta di gnome...

perchè non passate qualche link è vero c'è google ma non sempre si trovano i link migliori.

----------

## mouser

Per twm, non devi neanche cercarlo.... lo hai sul computer appena hai installato Xorg  :Wink: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FireFox8173

emh io di gentoo nn ho la versione aggiornata ho la versione 2004.0 o 2004.1 non ricordo ora quale delle due e l'avevo installata inserendo xfree cosa fo?

----------

## mouser

Mah, il modo migliore per poter gestire una cosa del genere (magari riavviando il wm ogni tanto per vedere le modifiche e' questa:

Prima di tutto avvii il tuo solito de (per esempio Gnome/Kde). Poniamo che utilizzi una risoluzione di 1400x1050x32. Devi avviare in finestra una sessione per esempio a 1024x768x32. Apri un terminale e dai

```

$ Xnest -geometry 1024x768 -depth 32 :1 &

```

Questo ti avvia un'altro client X e ti apre una finestra in cui viene visualizzato. Dovresti vedere il puntatore del mouse a X e lo sfondo a trama; nessun wm.

Poi, dallo stesso terminale dai:

```

$ DISPLAY=:1 twm &

```

Cosi' facendo vai ad avviare twm all'interno di quel client, ritrovandoti il wm nella finestra!

Nel terminale ti vengono scritti tutti gli output di errore generati dal client X e dal wm. Per debugging, invece dell'ultimo comando puoi dare

```

$ DISPLAY=:1 twm 2> erroriWM.txt

```

Andando a redirigere l'stderr direttamente nel file.

ps: Se vuoi fare il figo (  :Cool:  ) puoi lanciare un aterm trasparente sullo sfondo del wm, dopodiche' all'interno dello stesso dai

```

$ tail -f erroriWM.txt

```

Andando ad avere sullo sfondo di twm l'output di eventuali errori!

Per informazioni riguardo Xnest, tail, la variabile DISPLAY e aterm, cerca sul forum, sicuramente troverai qualcosa! Altrimenti c'e' sempre il fidato man  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FireFox8173

uso kde con risoluzione 1024x768x24 gia di default

potrei provare a far eseguire il comando della geometria per usare 800x600?

almeno evito di cambiare risoluzione alla sessione corrente

Saluti FireFox

----------

## mouser

Assolutamente si!!!!

Solo per info, ho aperto un tip-thread (sembra il nome di un ballo americano  :Laughing:  ) proprio per questo.

Lo puoi trovare qui

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FireFox8173

grazie per la dritta  :Smile: 

ho guardato il thread che hai aperto

mi sei stato molto di aiuto tu e tutti quelli che hanno risposto a questo post  :Smile: 

l'unica cosa che devo capire e cosa fare per Xorg dato che io ho solo installato xfree

devo installare Xorg per forza?

----------

## mouser

No, anche Xfree va bene lo stesso (tieni conto pero' che e' cambiata la licenza.... credo non sia piu' open  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Nel caso fai un upgrade e mette Xorg

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FireFox8173

si infatti la versione 4.4 non è piu sotto licenza gpl quindi se dovessi fare un ulteriore upgrade ad una prossima versione di gentoo opterò sicuramente per Xorg  :Smile: 

Saluti FireFox

----------

## lavish

Precisazione: Xfree e' comunque opensource, ma adotta una sua singolare licenza. Per dettagli si veda http://www.xfree86.org/legal/licenses.html  :Wink: 

----------

